# Fluval 2 internal filter whurring



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys!

So I have a question, I have a fluval 2 internal filter on my turtle tank. I swapped out the impeller and tried and its still making a soft but annoying whurr....not the normal white noise its supposed to make.

I tried the impeller in another fluval 2 and its silent like its supposed to be, so I dont feel the impeller is to blame

I was wondering if you can replace the impeller shaft on a fluval 2 or is it fit for the garbage heap?

Thx guys!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I believe the impeller shaft is replaceable. Pull it out and see if it is worn. sometimes you can extend their life by flipping them around.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I took some pliers to the thing but I cant seem to remove this one. Unlike some of my other filters, it does have that rubber butt thing that holds the metal impeller.

Taking a better look I can see the walls of the impeller shaft have big scratches in it, probably from a hung of sand or crushed coral bit getting in there :/


----------

